# Going A Bit Bigger And Slower... .85 Caliber, 900 Grain Lead And The Rock Hunter



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Today I went a little heavier.... Using a new design called the Rock Hunter. I wanted a slingshot that is first of all pocketable, second versatile and third able to shoot the big stuff... it did pretty well.

After shooting it a while I came up with a few adjustments that will allow even heavier bands, bigger ammo, more stability and still maintain passable accuracy... after all, with the big shooters it's not about lighting a match, it's about the big smack at the end.
The only problem I'm having is on the next model it won't be quite as pocketable, wheras the RockHunter is, the "Squatch Hunter" will be a touch to large for easy pocketability.

Still the most powerful and accurate frames I've made are the old Hammer styles from a couple of years ago... BUT, we're getting pretty close with some of these new designs... time will tell!

Check it out and tell me what you think:


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That ricochet off the concrete block looked a little to close for comfort to your expensive camera!
Awesome video


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Rockstars are great for oddball ammo.those balls are huge!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Scary seeing something that big with such mass going 200+ FPS and thinking of it whizzing any where near one's self.

Loved the destruction power but the ending of the vid trumped the destruction. And in slo mo!! Yeah!!!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Holy crap! That's 82.5 lb/ft of energy. It's about 30% more power than a .25 ACP pistol cartridge. Awesome!

What is the draw weight of that combo?


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Lots of fun Bill. I love the slowmo!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Well,,, that'll permanently shut my mouth about fat doubles! Holey wafer boards Batman. The Ginsu shot at the end was icing on the cake, Bill.
Forking amazing! I'd buy you two beers for that'un.


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

jesus !!!!!
that is some insane power !
love the slow mo's too
keep it up !!


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Impressive! Awesome power!


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

Big scary fast balls!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Call the cops!


----------



## timdix (Oct 1, 2010)

Bill,you're a beast. You just generated near record levels of power with such ease,even with straight cuts! I see your draw length was slightly longer here too which bought some extra speed. 
I'd love you to see what's possible with Tex's heavy tube in a tapered set up,I reckon that might really surprise,with .44 cal perhaps.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Everything is bigger and better in Texas! Ya'll come, hear! Yee Haw and Giddy Up! Very entertaining video Bill! -- Tex


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Everything is bigger and better in Texas! Ya'll come, hear! Yee Haw and Giddy Up! Very entertaining video Bill! -- Tex


Very entertaining answer, Tex.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Guys, just having fun!



timdix said:


> Bill,you're a beast. You just generated near record levels of power with such ease,even with straight cuts! I see your draw length was slightly longer here too which bought some extra speed.
> I'd love you to see what's possible with Tex's heavy tube in a tapered set up,I reckon that might really surprise,with .44 cal perhaps.


I'm not sure what the record is... I'm sure Jorge comfortably has it though. I seem to remember him using a leg powered slingshot a long time ago. I'm sure that had much more power.

Tex's heavy tubes will shoot 250+ fps with .44 caliber lead using a "taper" loop and a 45" draw which equals 22 Joules.... with the same setup it will shoot a 900 grain ball 140 fps = 53 Joules..... somewhere in between is the perfect power to weight to speed ratio!


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

"Squatch Hunter" next? Bigger? If Bill made a "MAV Hunter" you wouldn't be able to find me either.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Setarip's left hand could tell you a story involving a 1" ball, triple TBG and a trip to the hospital.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

I think you scared someone out the trees in the background








That's some power there..


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> Scary seeing something that big with such mass going 200+ FPS and thinking of it whizzing any where near one's self.
> 
> Loved the destruction power but the ending of the vid trumped the destruction. And in slo mo!! Yeah!!!


Yeah, that was with one of your big ole "RockStar" pouches too... I told you I was going to have to make a special slingshot to do them justice... The next one, the Squatch Hunter, should be very fun... now all I have to do is get some time to make it!
I was thinking about making it, doing a video and then sending it to Jorge... bet he would do your pouch justice!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Scary seeing something that big with such mass going 200+ FPS and thinking of it whizzing any where near one's self.
> 
> Loved the destruction power but the ending of the vid trumped the destruction. And in slo mo!! Yeah!!!


Yeah, that was with one of your big ole "RockStar" pouches too... I told you I was going to have to make a special slingshot to do them justice... The next one, the Squatch Hunter, should be very fun... now all I have to do is get some time to make it!
I was thinking about making it, doing a video and then sending it to Jorge... bet he would do your pouch justice!
[/quote]

Coincidently I have a couple of Rockstars I am sending you. I am just about to put them in a envelope.


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Very cool and all, but if you are going to start doing those "more power" videos, you are going to need a haircut!

What I want to know is, what is that you have the boards and bricks sitting on, and why is it out there? 

James


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

sorry joules are not familiar to me, what is 900+ grains going at over 200fps in foot pounds of energy. whatever it does equal it is **** cool, and that card cut at the end, WOW.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

jskeen said:


> sorry joules are not familiar to me, what is 900+ grains going at over 200fps in foot pounds of energy. whatever it does equal it is **** cool, and that card cut at the end, WOW.


Here's a good website to find out that stuff: http://www.shooterscalculator.com/bullet-kinetic-energy.php


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

this is an awesome display of power, however...

Mr. Hays, you of all people should know to wear safety glasses when doing something like this. 900 grains to the eye? the whole side of your face will cave in!!! Be careful please!

cheers,
mrpaint


----------



## reiko1078 (Sep 11, 2012)

id take it hog hunting


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

mrpaint said:


> this is an awesome display of power, however...
> 
> Mr. Hays, you of all people should know to wear safety glasses when doing something like this. 900 grains to the eye? the whole side of your face will cave in!!! Be careful please!
> 
> ...


How is that round going to make it into his eye without employing the magic bullet theory?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

capnjoe said:


> this is an awesome display of power, however...
> 
> Mr. Hays, you of all people should know to wear safety glasses when doing something like this. 900 grains to the eye? the whole side of your face will cave in!!! Be careful please!
> 
> ...


How is that round going to make it into his eye without employing the magic bullet theory?[/quote]
Lolz all around


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

mrpaint said:


> this is an awesome display of power, however...
> 
> Mr. Hays, you of all people should know to wear safety glasses when doing something like this. 900 grains to the eye? the whole side of your face will cave in!!! Be careful please!
> 
> ...


What's funny about that is... I HAVE safety glasses, but only wear them when making the slingshots not shooting them... One of these days you guys may get a picture of what NOT to do if I don't start wearing them. Of course when trying a new design or bandset that I'm not sure of, I do wear them... especially if there's a risk of ricochet.
But it's just hard for me to do that on a regular basis... I use a slingshot quite regularly on the farm, ready access in my back pocket and I just don't take safety glasses everwhere I go.. in fact almost no where I go.
I also find that safety glasses interfere with my natural aim... so I'll need to wear them quite a bit before entering any tournaments that require the participants to wear them.... so maybe I should.

Speaking of which... I actually did a video about safety glasses... got a case of some Mil-Spec super duty glasses... took out my regular carry shooter and... well... shot them. Let's just say, the glasses did not fare to well.... and it made me very suspicious of the testing the company said it did, because they said a .22 short wouldn't penetrate them.... in fact, I'll tell you what... I'll just upload the video!






I didn't notice it until after uploading... there's some bonus footage just after the safety glasses part... just messing around destroying cans and stuff.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Bill, that is some fantastic power. I love big, slow moving ammo. When that hits the game, then the story is over. Alas, I do not have the joints or muscles to pull such heavy bands any more. Great videos!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

capnjoe said:


> this is an awesome display of power, however...
> 
> Mr. Hays, you of all people should know to wear safety glasses when doing something like this. 900 grains to the eye? the whole side of your face will cave in!!! Be careful please!
> 
> ...


How is that round going to make it into his eye without employing the magic bullet theory?
[/quote]

shooting something that heavy, it wouldnt be impossible for it to come back at you if it didn't make a clean break from the pouch.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

wearing safety gear at this point would only ensure one thing. polycarbonate shards stuck in the gaping wound.


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Come on Bill, you are pulling our legs, Right? I know that you know enough about ballistics and energy transference to know that there are lots of ways to cook a "I shot it with a .XX and it survived" test to give the results you want. I wouldn't doubt that the company did shoot a pair of glasses with a 22 and not break a lens. Heck, I can think of 3 or 4 dodges to limit the actual energy transference to the lens enough to keep it from breaking. Hang the glasses from a string or sit them on a smooth desktop, then shoot them, are just the first couple that come to mind. One thing for sure, you can bet they didn't put them on a life size and weight practice dummy and then shoot them.


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

Bill, if you could document that 900 grain ball at the 240 FPS you stated in the vid...you would utterly DESTROY the world record of 115 joules! I calculated the energy to be about 155 joules! Please give it a try! That would prove many things about energy levels slingshots are capable of, and also showing that you wouldn't need a foot stabilized design! Also, don't shoot yourself in the hand with it!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

That'll have to wait until summer again I fear... the fastest I can pull off with the temperature at around 70 degrees is around 200 fps... when it gets to 100 again I feel the record, what ever it is, may be in jeopardy... I've got a new big ammo launcher called the "Squatch Hunter"... and it's really amazing to me what's able to be shot out of this thing!


----------

